
Ask HN: What is the best specification you ever read? - logicallee
A few days ago there was a discussion of John Carmack&#x27;s &quot;Quake C&quot;, and how it got people started programming.<p>I looked it up, and the specification&#x2F;reference for it was incredibly readable.<p>So I&#x27;m curious: what were the best specifications (of the above type) that you&#x27;ve ever read - that really got you started with a new technology, or got it into your head very quickly, or simply were good for any other reason?  What stands out as a technology or language standard or specification?
======
jrochkind1
I love the Unicode documentation, such as UAX#15
[http://unicode.org/reports/tr15/](http://unicode.org/reports/tr15/)

------
kesavkolla
My top pick is HTTP

~~~
logicallee
link?

~~~
dozzie
RFC 2616?

